# RPC's and Solid State Overloads



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Depends on how much “cheating” is in the design. Think of it like the difference between a true RMS meter and a conventional one (average of rectified peaks x 1.10), such as if it averages or takes the highest current.

But my thought is the electronic one will probably be better. If you have a current imbalance for whatever reason the imbalanced current creates excess heat that lowers the motor capacity disproportionately to the amount of imbalance. A 1% voltage imbalance is a 6-8% current imbalance. This doesn’t just go away. The electronic overloads use the NEMA current derating curves which take this into account even on the balanced phases where the eutectic is just a thermal device on each phase.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

